# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  New Article: Amphibian Abuse  Dyed Frogs Sold as Novelties

## findiviglio

Please check out: Dyed Frogs Wildly Popular as Living Novelties in China 

In addition to the outright killing of frogs, the practice of dyeing them raises the larger issue of how they are perceived.  In one review (see link) for example, the author has not even bothered to identify the type of frogs that are being sold, and even makes light of the situation  suggesting that the frogs sell-out so fast that prospective owners may need to dye their own!  The author callously goes on to note that the dyes should last 3-4 years by which time the frogs will probably be long dead anyway.   Read article here:

Amphibian Abuse - Neon Dyed Frogs Wildly Popular in Chinese Pet Stores | That Reptile Blog

Comments and questions appreciated, 

Thanks, Frank

Frank Indiviglio | Facebook

Twitter

Bio: That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog

----------


## Sandy Bear

The dyed clawed frogs are not just in China.  They got them in at the pet shop in my town a couple of months ago.  Baby clawed frogs about 1 inch to 1.5 inches SVL, and they were colored green, pink, etc...  The green ones really looked sickly.  I didn't realize at first that they were "Jelly-Bean" ACF, at least that is what they were being called, and I told the girl at the pet shop that I thought that the company sent them sickly frogs and that they would probably die on them.  

I'm almost tempted to buy one, just to see how well it does.  On the other hand, I don't believe in supporting dyed animals.  

The color doesn't really last 3-4 years.  It doesn't last with the Parrot Fish that they bring in either.  There might be some color left, but it's not nearly as vibrant as when they first come in.  Most of it is gone within the first month.

----------


## Terry

In light of the recent inquiries concerning artificially dyed frogs, not talking about the dyeing dart frog  :Smile: ... bump.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Things like this make me so mad. Animals were not placed here for a fasion statement or as decorations. Although I do not disapprove of fur coats/snake skin boots/etc, BUT! To take living creatures and wear them on key chains or as said in this article poisoning them with dyes to make them unnatural colors for peoples amusement is cruel and inhumane. These sort of thing should not be allowed world wide. To me this is as bad if not worse than poaching. It is so sad. :Frown:

----------


## BettaShawn

Its incredible what this sick world comes up with.

----------


## findiviglio

Thanks very much for the update...disturbing to say the least.  Turtle shell painting has been outlawed, so a call to your state wildlife agency might be helpful in spurring an investigation (official reactions to such vary widely by state); please keepme posted, best, Frank

----------

